# Aremt-p reg in australia??



## robbiemol

Hi guys,

           Just a question for some info, if some one has the time.I am from Ireland and work as an EMT with the ambulance service for the last 3 years.I will be starting my paramedic training in march and when i finish i will be reg with AREMT as a paramedic.I am hoping to go back to Australia in 2011 and hopefully use this while i am there.I would like to know what kind of work i could get with this reg.. eg.. remote medic, event medic, ambulance paramedic (any state) NSW, QLD, SA, WA, NT,ATC.I did contact AREMT and they told me that i could get rpl for a paramedical science degree.I would like to move full time to Australia and make my home there.

The course contains...!

 Medical/Legal Issues Ethics, Review of the Human Systems General Principles of Pathophysiology, Life Span Development, Therapeutic Communication of Physical Examination Patient Assessment Clinical Decision Making Assessment Based Management.

Advanced Pharmacology, Venous Access and Medication ,Advanced Airway Management and Ventilation Trauma Systems and Mechanism Hemorrhage and Shock Soft Tissue Trauma Burns,  Head and Facial Trauma,Spinal and Thoracic Trauma, Abdominal and Musculoskeletal Trauma, Cardiology,  Neurology, Pulmonary Emergencies,  Endocrinology, Urology ,Hematology, Allergies and Anaphylaxis, Gastroenterology, Toxicology,

Infectious and communicable
Diseases, Behavioral and Psychiatric Disorders, Gynecology, Obstetrics,Neonatology,  Pediatrics,Geriatrics, Abuse and Neglect, Patients with Special Challenges, Acute Interventions, Home Care Patient, Ambulance Operations, Intubation/RSI, PHTLS, ACLS, PALS and 1200 clinical hours and can add more hours if I need to.Any info would be great guys and sorry for the long post.


----------



## MrBrown

AREMT is *not* a licensing body and is a quasi industrial-PR group that holds no registration or credentialling powers whatsoever; gosh, sounds almost like the National Registry in the US!

What they tell you is *not* the standard to becoming a Paramedic or Intensive Care Paramedic in Australia; why? Because Paramedic's in Australia are *not* registered!

I wouldn't believe a word they say as they do a very piss poor job of marketing basically having transplanted American terms and requirements and put the world "Australian" in a few times.  It's a joke and is laughably pathetic for God sake they say you need to complete an approved DOT EMT-B course and that you can register as an EMT-B-, -I or -P.  This is despite the fact that none of those levels exist in Australia or that they would even be recognized due to the grossly inadequate amount of training compared to our standards.

No, you probably won't get RPL for the entire Degree; you may get RPL for *part* of the Degree.

I can't be stuffed typing it all out again so look at these 

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=16169&highlight=Australia
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=16613&highlight=Australia
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=15445&highlight=Australia
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=14919&highlight=Australia

Feel free to ask any questions


----------



## robbiemol

god ye really do not think anything of the us para's program do ye??I am lucky as the course i am starting is recognized by the hpc in the uk also.AREMT did say that i would get rpl for some of the degree maybe have to the last semester in college.They also said i could work as a medic and study part time also.I just want advice on what kind of work i could do like remote medic, private ambulance work or event medic work while i would be at the study stages?I play moving with my girlfriend who will be working as a social care worker.I have a background in aircraft engineering also, so i could fall back on this if i could not work as a medic.anymore advice would be great mate.Thanks Robbie.


----------



## MrBrown

robbiemol said:


> god ye really do not think anything of the us para's program do ye??



Frankly, no.  

That is not a vindication of the many dedicated ambo's who go out there and do it every day because it's what they have to work with but rather the system itself.

You only have to read these forums to see why if I have crushing chest pain next time I'm in Los Angeles I am driving to Portland or Phoenix.



robbiemol said:


> AREMT did say that i would get rpl for some of the degree maybe have to the last semester in college.They also said i could work as a medic and study part time also.



Again, don't listen to a thing they say.  Approach an Ambulance Service for example ASNSW or QAS.  

Stay far, far away (like on the other coast) from St John in Western Australia.



robbiemol said:


> I just want advice on what kind of work i could do like remote medic, private ambulance work or event medic work while i would be at the study stages?I play moving with my girlfriend who will be working as a social care worker.I have a background in aircraft engineering also, so i could fall back on this if i could not work as a medic.anymore advice would be great mate.Thanks Robbie.



While I cannot speak for all possibilities I will broadly counsel you that in Australia the event medic scene is largely St John volunteers and private-hires of the state run Ambulance Service's Officers.  

Private ambulance doesn't exist in Australia really because it's well orginised by the state; those that do private work are non emergency transport officers who are little more than a big taxi driver.

You need to look into 

1) Getting qualified
2) Getting a good deal of experience under your belt, 2-3 years 
3) Applying for reciprocity with an ambulance service in Australia (there may even be registration by then, much easier)
4) Proving competence at the level you are deemed equal to in the Australian system (probably sub-ALS)
5) Completing the Degree through RPL and study while gaining experience

If you are not bought in at ALS (Intensive Care) level you would have to add that to the list too.


----------



## robbiemol

st john's nt are looking for contract staff??you would'nt advise then...!!ya i have 3 years bls in Ireland under my belt.skill level... 3 LEAD ECG WITH RHYTHM RECOGNITION,ASPIRIN ,EPINEPHRINE (1:1 000) IM GLUCAGON, GLUCOSE GEL, GLYCERYL TRINITRATE (GTN), NITROUS OXIDE 50% AND OXYGEN 50% (ENTONOX®), OXYGEN PARACETAMOL SALBUTAMOL,are our meds we can admin.and the usual bls skills so i would like to think that this would also stand to me.what is wrong with  st john's wa?I spent 6 weeks on the east coast last january and had a great time this is why i would love to come back and work.did the whole campervan from sydney rite up to Australia zoo in QLD..!!such a lovely place.


----------



## aremt2010

*Aremt*

May I please suggest that before anyone posts any information about AREMT or attempts to answer information about AREMT..that everyone please ask the SOURCE of CORRECT information....myself...Ron GUI AFCEM(UK) Director..

AREMT has been around since 1994.....we have global recognised EMS services and employer groups accepting AREMTs registration process as filling the void that currently exsists here in Australia..

Unless you know the full facts and workings of AREMT registration acceptance,please do not place information that is misleading and unprofessional.....ask the thousands who already know the benefits of registration and training provided...

Regards
Ron GUI AFCEM(UK) IMRA-T
Director


----------



## robbiemol

*aremt*

I have to agree with aremt2010 on this one, i have asked many other paramedics with aremt reg and they have told me great things about aremt and that they have got lots of work from this. well i have a story for those people out there that think "our" training is best, i worked with an oz para in the UK with a private ambulance company, had he's college degree and didn't know he's arse from he's elbow, we had a pt with sob that we received a call for, she was post surgery 3 days with pin point pain on the right side of her chest, the para listened to her chest and came to the conclusion she had fluid on her lower lung and wanted to give furosemide!! he really did not have a clue and this guy is on the HPC reg!! right lets review the pt, POST surgery 3 days, pin point pain in right side of chest and sob. MMMM i wonder what that could be!! i tryed to talk to the para about the pt, but who was i!! I'm only a tech, little did he know i am also on a para course and almost finished!! thank god a para, who trained in the U.S(best para i have every worked with) came to back us up, it did turn out that the pt had a PE!! i soon learned he didn't have much time out on the road juring he's course in college and to me he's course didn't sound all that from all this talk about college!! now i am not saying i know everything far from it. You never know it all or have seen it all but i have worked with guys from all over the world, i don't not think it is fair to say some training is better than others,the time frame of training may be longer than others but that does not mean that the training is not as good. Again this is just my opinion i am only 3 years as an EMT and almost trained as a paramedic!! Thanks AREMT2010 for the post i now know better not to listen to people who bad mouth others, It is very true what you said it is very unprofessional of these people and i will be contacting you once i am finished my course. I wish you the very best and look forward to being on the register!!


----------



## MrBrown

What you fail to understand is that this body holds no licensing or credentialling power whatsoever with any State ambulance service in Australia.

No state service makes mention of thier use of this orginisation on thier website because reciprocity is handled at a state level in Australia.

Where have these people gotten work? Is it with Ambulance Victoria? QAS? New South Wales? SAAS? Are they currently practicing Australian Intensive Care Paramedics now because of this orginisation?

If AREMT is so interested in pursuing the future of Paramedicine in Australia how come they do not make mention of any information on thier website that is even relevant to the current state of Paramedic practice in Australia?

The whole thing just screams unprofessional from the very outset.


----------



## robbiemol

Listen mate dont ask me at all, ask the man from AREMT who replyed to the tread he will give you the answers i am sure, I dont know much about that side of the world. I will be on the HPC reg when i am finished so getting work in oz should be ok for me, but i will also join the AREMT reg as well. It cant do any harm and from what i have been told by other para's it has helped them get work with WA and NSW so it cant be that bad, plus work in mines and other settings where medics can be used. Not every para wants to work in the back of an ambulance.


----------



## MrBrown

If you want to work in Australia for a professioanlly orginised, government run Ambulance service approach the state concerned.

Just don't get it in your head that this group somehow certifies people to work in Australia for the Ambulance Service as that function is handeled individually by the states.

I bet they can only get you a job in a mine or some oil rig because the State services will have nothing to do with this setup.


----------



## robbiemol

i have to tell u the para i was chatn with to me that WA and NSW told this that the would give him rpl for hes para training and do college over the year and work on the road with them when he wasnt in college, he told me that the AREMT reg helped him get the rpl with NSW who he now works for,it was a steping stone into the service some thing he said would have may be been a lot tuffer if he didnt have it.


----------



## aremt2010

*Response*

Robbie,thanks for your positive comments and some enlightenment...

I would appreciate it if more medics out there please explain to Mr Brown his comments are unfounded and unethical...first of all AREMT has NEVER claimed you WILL get employment with state ambulatory services....using AREMT registration alone....

Keep up with the good work....and if more medics could ask Mr Brown to tone down his unwarranted comments....or keep them to himself....as they have all been very opinionated and misleading...

Happy to assist anyway we can..and UNTIL Australia decides to setup a National registry for you all...AREMT will always be here...not too say WE havent already tried, right through to the Federal Health Minister...

Ron GUI AFCEM(UK)
Director


----------



## robbiemol

Hi AREMT2010 we deal with medics like that here in Ireland and In the UK who are narrow minded and blinded by the fact that it is there way or no way, and that this course is better than that, i get so sick of hearing the same song from these people.

 I have come to learn that these people do a lot of talking and know it all, until it comes to dealing with a pt in the back of a wagon and amazingly again it is there turn to drive. We have a name for people like this at home and we call these people "AMBOSEXUALS" all uniform, belts and buckles and all they want to do is drive on lights!! pt care comes very far down the list of why they want to work as a paramedic!! I will be fully supporting AREMT and i have no question that you are there for the better of EMS! You are right, AREMT never said it would get you employment just like the register i am on here at home will not get you employment.

 It takes hard work and an up to date CPD folder and the drive in yourself to get a job as a medic. I hope to move to Australia once i am finished my course and look forward to working. Stay safe AREMT2010 and keep up the good work. I will spread the word as i know quite a few medics heading that way in the next few years and i am sure the will be very happy to be part of AREMT!!


----------



## Melclin

Really couldn't say for sure what you'd get RPL for and what you wouldn't, in a degree. I'm almost entirely sure that you wouldn't get hired here without a significant body of experience if you don't have a degree. 

My advice would be to contact the services and universities involved. They are easily googleable. Ambulance Victoria has a list of university contact information on their web site for the places that offer the relevant training.


----------



## aremt2010

Totally agree...we just get annoyed when some folk offshore totaly misrepresent our comments and processess..
Regards
Rg
AREMT Australia


----------



## High Speed Chaser

robbiemol said:


> I would like to know what kind of work i could get with this reg.. eg.. remote medic, event medic, ambulance paramedic (any state) NSW, QLD, SA, WA, NT,ATC.I did contact AREMT and they told me that i could get rpl for a paramedical science degree



Hello there,
From my understanding, this registration would get you no work at all with any Ambulance Service. In Australia EMTs are classified as industrial paramedics whose job it is to work on high risk sites with lower training then the Paramedic level. Paramedic levels vary from state to state, most only accept a Bachelor Degree now (Paramedic including ALS/ICP), while some others will have a Diploma (Ambulance Officer). 



			
				[URL="http://www.ntis.gov.au/" said:
			
		

> NTIS Government Website[/URL]]       This qualification includes all skills necessary for the  individual to provide emergency medical care at an intermediate life  support level. This may occur in many situations in a variety of * industries and locates* until such time as appropriate Ambulance or other  Emergency Services Personnel can arrive.



The course is a national standard and is run by a few companies such as PARASOL EMT Pty Limited, however no legislation mandates that people with a Certificate IV in Emergency Medical Technician have to be registered.

Ambulance Services do not openly accept AREMT registration and while I think it is good for "Industrial Paramedics" to have a group to represent them, it is important to understand that EMTs are different to Ambulance Officers and Paramedics (in Australia) and thus AREMT has nothing to do with those that want to work for the Sate Ambulance Service. 

It is my honest opinion that if you want work as a paramedic, you need to approach the individual Ambulance services themselves or the universities associated with them unless you want to get work as an EMT for a few years before going to university or to an ambulance service, leave the AREMT to EMTs and ACAP to Paramedics/Ambulance Officer (since both are not mandated registration bodies they are basically the same thing).

So for a degree, I very highly doubt you could get an RPL unless it was from another university course's unit. This is because the university has to ensure that you have an RPL for all the the contents of the unit rather then individual parts of the unit.

That being said, the RPL could be used for someone applying as a BLS (Ambulance Officer) but this depends on each ambulance service but that depends on the way that they teach the course. 

St John Ambulance WA is grossly under funded and very restrictive on the skills you can practice. 

St John NT is better with Rumours that they may be adopting Victorian scope of practice. 

All the best.


----------



## aremt2010

From my understanding, this registration would get you no work at all with any Ambulance Service. In Australia EMTs are classified as industrial paramedics whose job it is to work on high risk sites with lower training then the Paramedic level. Paramedic levels vary from state to state, most only accept a Bachelor Degree now (Paramedic including ALS/ICP), while some others will have a Diploma (Ambulance Officer). 

AGREED...AREMT HAS NEVER CLAIMED YOU WILL...UNFORTUNATELY THERE ARE MANY WHO HAVE BEEN MISINFORMED OR GOTTEN THE REGISTRATION ACCEPTANCE AND PROCESS INCORRECT....HOWEVER SAYING THIS,AREMT DOES HAVE MANY AMBULANCE SERVICE PARAMEDICS REGD WITH US....BECAUSE THEY SEE SOME CURRENT BENEFITS..AND IT IS BEING ACCEPTED OFFSHORE AS WELL BY EMPLOYER GROUPS...PARTICULARLY ISOS..
SETTING SOME STANDARDS,BETTER THAN NONE AT ALL...

The course is a national standard and is run by a few companies such as PARASOL EMT Pty Limited, however no legislation mandates that people with a Certificate IV in Emergency Medical Technician have to be registered

TO DATE THERE ARE AROUND 6 RTOS DELIVERING SIMILAR COURSE...
AGREED...THERE IS NO LEGISLATION ASIDE FORM THE CURRENT MOVE BY ACAP AND THE NHWT TO REGISTER PARAMEDICS.....HOWEVER THIS LEAVES OUT THE THOUSANDS OF MEDICS WHO ARE OUT IN THE INDUSTRY AND WANT RECOGNITION OF THEIR HARD EARNED QUALS...AREMT DOES NOT GIVE AWAY REGISTRATION....WE HAVE STRICT CRITERIA TO BE FOLLOWED,AND HAVE ALSO REJECTED MANY BECAUSE THEY DONT MEET AREMT OR INTL GUIDELINE ACCEPTANCE...UNTIL THE GOVT PUTS IN A PLACE A NATIONAL REGISTRY FOR MEDICS....THERE ARE MANY WHO SEE AREMT AS AN IMPORTANT FUNCTION TO FILL THE GAP....

RPL FOR DEGREES....ONCE AGAIN UNLESS UNIVERSITIES ACCEPT RCC OR RECIPROCATIVE HEALTH DEGREES OR ATTAINMENTS OFFSHORE...WE ONLY PROCESS DIPLOMA RPL APPLICATIONS....THE DEGREE AND DIPLOMA MAY HAVE BEEN TAKEN IN THE WRONG RPL PROCESS BY THE ENQUIRER..

It is my honest opinion that if you want work as a paramedic, you need to approach the individual Ambulance services themselves or the universities associated with them unless you want to get work as an EMT for a few years before going to university or to an ambulance service, leave the AREMT to EMTs and ACAP to Paramedics/Ambulance Officer (since both are not mandated registration bodies they are basically the same thing).

JUST AS AREMT HAS ADVISED AS WELL,UNFORTUANTELY SOME PEOPLE DONT PUT THESE COMMENTS UP..UNFORTUNATLEY WE DONT LIKE GETTING INVOLVED IN POLITICS....WE HAVE ALREADY APPROACHED NHWT....AND ACAP.......ALWAYS A CLOSED SHOP...

MANY AMBULANCE OFFICERS WE HAVE AND OTHERS HAVE SAID...WHY RE-INVENT THE WHEEL?

REGARDS
RON GUI
DIRECTOR AFCEM(UK)
AREMT


----------



## High Speed Chaser

aremt2010 said:


> AGREED...AREMT HAS NEVER CLAIMED YOU WILL



I never claimed you or AREMT claimed anything, I was just mealy stating fact in my first paragraph about the difference between EMTs and Ambulance Officers/Paramedics in Australia.



aremt2010 said:


> HOWEVER THIS LEAVES OUT THE THOUSANDS OF MEDICS WHO ARE OUT IN THE INDUSTRY AND WANT RECOGNITION OF THEIR HARD EARNED QUALS



How so?



aremt2010 said:


> THERE ARE MANY WHO SEE AREMT AS AN IMPORTANT FUNCTION TO FILL THE GAP


Ok explain to me what this important function is please? It might get me to register.



aremt2010 said:


> RPL FOR DEGREES....ONCE AGAIN UNLESS UNIVERSITIES ACCEPT RCC OR  RECIPROCATIVE HEALTH DEGREES OR ATTAINMENTS OFFSHORE...WE ONLY PROCESS  DIPLOMA RPL APPLICATIONS....THE DEGREE AND DIPLOMA MAY HAVE BEEN TAKEN  IN THE WRONG RPL PROCESS BY THE ENQUIRER..



I don't feel that this level of understanding was made clear to or by the original poster, hence my drive for the original poster to get in contact direct with the Ambulance Service or University.




aremt2010 said:


> MANY AMBULANCE OFFICERS WE HAVE AND OTHERS HAVE SAID...WHY RE-INVENT THE WHEEL?



Maybe it's not reinventing the wheel, maybe its refining all the little bumps on it for a smoother ride. 



aremt2010 said:


> JUST AS AREMT HAS ADVISED AS WELL,UNFORTUANTELY SOME PEOPLE DONT PUT  THESE COMMENTS UP..UNFORTUNATLEY WE DONT LIKE GETTING INVOLVED IN  POLITICS....WE HAVE ALREADY APPROACHED NHWT....AND ACAP.......ALWAYS A  CLOSED SHOP...



Again this paragraph in response to what I said is my opinion.

_Just for your information, it's generally considered bad practice to use caps lock on the internet. _


----------



## MrBrown

Dude don't shout by typing IN ALL CAPS, chillax.

Perhaps you need to consider the inferrence that your website and the title "Australian registry" imples.  It implies (as does the language on your webiste) that your orginisation is involved (if not responsible for) the reciprocity of Paramedical qualifications into the Australian jurisdiction.

It would be seriously determental if a person with such inferrence believed that whatever process you have in place gave them authority, credentailling or licensure to practce in Australia.  That combined with the less than professional presentation by both your orginisations website and yourself, plus your own admission that ACAP do not wish to enter into a relationship with your orginisation, leave me nothing but serious doubt as to the credibility of this whole operation.

ACAP is actively working towards a system of registration for Paramedics in Australia at either a state or federal level and logic suggests any orginisation pursuing a like or identical goal would be relished by ACAP.

The admission they do not wish to associate with you further lends doubt to the calibre of your orginisation.


----------



## robbiemol

Right i have contacted some other ambulance services in Australia WA NSW QLD and have got great responces from them. I Did ask if being registered with a body would help and i was told yes it would, i am currently registered in Ireland and soon to be registered on the HPC as a uk para once i finish my 1500 clinical hours. So when i head for OZ i will register with AREMT as i feel it will be of benfit to me!! I never said it would get me into an ambulance service just like aremt never said this. But from my speaking with other paras and the services and if i find the email i will post it up that i will be able to get rpl against the course i have done. I was told the service would take me on let me work at a lower level while i was doing my degree, i was also told that it would be just 1 year i would have to do in college.

 I just want to ask the student para how many clinical hours they cover on there uni course as the OZ para i worked with he said he did not do that many hrs on a wagon and was 3rd man and had no hospital placements at all!! could this be true because this guy is on the HPC reg and if i am honest i wouldnt let him treat my dog!! I know the Uk from working there is having big problems with some of the uni paramedics and all the paramedics that i have spoken with said the old way of doing it is the one to stick with, your tech course 8 weeks/3weeks driving and a year on the road, then 12 weeks upskill to para!you can learn the s/s of a pt eg.. chest pain, until ur black and blue in the face from reading about it, but until you go out and see it for real and treat it then sitting in a class room and workn on dummies for 2 years means fu@k all, you got to get out on the road its where you learn for real. These people are clinical lead on wagons and i have seen it myself they come fresh out of college some never before even seen someone sick, and can not even load a trolley on to a wagon!! so any uni students out there please post i am sure that this is not the case doh and would love to hear from you.


----------



## MrBrown

Degree Paramedics (ILS) in Australia are (much like here) exposed to over 2,000 hours of clinical placement in both hospital and ambulance.  

Clinical Instructors and Mentors are generally highly experienced road Officers who may or may not be Degree qualified.

Oh and FYI "professional body" means Statutory body such as the HPC in the UK or ACOP in Alberta.  Brown doubts AREMT fits into the same calibre.


----------



## robbiemol

Well if AREMT does not fit into the same caliber as you say!! why is it accepted by the HCP in the UK through the international route for reg as a state reg'd paramedic!! Each case is done individually but it is accepted. does that mean that the HPC have lowered their standerds because some one is registered with AREMT!! why when i contacted the college of paras in canada did they say that AREMT would be accepted!! here found this off an other medic website, Happy reading.

I have been asked many times over the last couple of months “How do I tell a genuine course from a bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: one?” or “How do I tell real accreditations & approvals from dodgy diploma mills?”

Well, this can be a thorny problem.. 

There area few that are quite obviously legitimate - IHCD, Edexcel, City & Guilds, Royal College of Surgeons Edinburgh / England, British Association for Immediate Care and Basics Scotland, American Association of Orthopaedic Surgeons, College of Emergency Medicine, American College of Emergency Physicians, Wilderness Medical Society, American Academy of Pediatrics, National Association of EMTs, Australasian Registry of EMTs, Emergency Care and Safety Institute, American Safety and Health Institute, Health & Safety Executive, American Heart Association, British Heart Foundation, Resuscitation Council UK, European Resuscitation Council, University Certificate/Diploma/Degree. This isn’t a complete list but you get the idea.

However having these logos on a website or promotional material doesn’t make it legitimate. A short time ago a UK training provider was offering an “EMT Advanced” course which consisted of Pre-Hospital Trauma Life Support and Advanced Medical Life Support run over two weekends with First Aid at Work as the entry requirement. This training provider was not approved or accredited to run either course. In addition to this PHTLS + AMLS does not an EMT-A make.. We have also seen news stories and articles about Diploma Mills and illegitimate Universities so this just muddies the water even further.

There are also a few that are quite obviously dodgy. Terms such as “ Course Certificate”, “you can use the letters Dip.*** after your name” and “NAME OF TRAINING PROVIDER Certificate” should give you some kind of warning.

There are also quite a few less obvious ones. The University of Berkley/The University of Berkley Online, Almeda University, St. Regis University, Belford High School, Cranston University, Templeton University, Trident University of Technology, Vancouver University Worldwide, Westmore University and Lee Community College are just a few of the recent headline names for diploma mills that have been exposed and closed. Those who are purchasing these bits of worthless paper are also getting exposed:

“In July 2009 the Registered Counselor and Chemical Dependency Professional Programs indefinitely suspended the credentials of David Charles Larsen (RC.RC.00021390, CDP.CP.00000530). Larsen purchased a Doctor of Psychology degree from St. Regis University, an online "diploma mill". He misrepresented his education and training on a resume he submitted for a counseling position.” From the Washington State Department of Health.

As with all things, if it looks too good or gives you even a second of doubt check it out. It is not difficult to email or call local and national bodies responsible for schools, colleges, and universities. Many have external awarding, approving, or accrediting bodies listed in their site which can be a smoke screen but also acts to help weed out the trash.

What about International Courses and Training Providers? 

Many international / foreign awards and qualifications are accepted in the UK and beyond so shouldn’t be rejected out of hand. In the UK if it is accepted by the HPC or recognised by UK NARIC you can be pretty sure that it is legitimate. If it isn’t listed as accepted/recognised then it doesn’t mean that it isn’t, just that it hasn’t been checked yet. 

For example AREMT & Aussie Diplomas, these have been looked at with suspicion or talked down in the recent months but without good cause. AREMT Registration as a Paramedic is accepted by the HPC as suitable for registration application via the international route. 

Training from Australasia, the US, Canada, and many other countries is accepted by the HPC for Paramedic application, however, each case is dealt with individually and they look at training, competencies, experience, and clinical, health, and character references of each applicant before making a decision. If you are in any doubt check it out.


So who is legitimate?

I am not daft as to get into a list of naughty and nice and to leave myself open to legal action. However, I can tell you about those I know and those who are listed as legitimate by the genuine awarding, accrediting, and approving bodies. I will include training providers outside of the UK as I have had enquiries looking for courses all over the world. Again this is far from a complete list.

The NHS - A bit obvious I know 

The Military - even squadies get training..

Team Sasha - England

Response Training Consultants - England

International SOS MEA - Dubai UAE

Prometheus Medical - England

Deployment Medicine International - England, US, & Germany

ex+med Uk Ltd - England

Basics - Scotland & England

PPA International - Denmark

Glenmore Lodge - Scotland

ASHI Korea - South Korea

ICBME - Dubai UAE

Medic One Medical Response Center - Indonesia

AREMT (M) SDN BHD - Malaysia

Institute of Emergency Specialist - Singapore

SMEDEX - Swiss Medical Excellence GmbH i.G. - Switzerland

Global Medical Rescue Services - Belize

Paramedic SA - South Africa

The Emergency Medicine Institute - Saudi Arabia

Clinical Skills Centre (PGEC) Nottingham City Hospital - England

Capita Health Solutions - Scotland

TÜV Rheinland Akademie - Germany

But this training provider has / claims no approvals or accreditations..

In general I would advise that you avoid suggest training providers but there are a few which, although having no logos to add to their paperwork are excellent trainers offering fantastic courses - Kev The Med for example. The only way to know with such courses is to ask around and get recommendations from ex-students that you know or know what they are talking about.

I don’t want to be a Paramedic, just gain more medical skills & knowledge..

For those not wanting to go as far as becoming a Paramedic there are lower level courses, First Responder, EMT- B and EMT-I for example, offered in the same countries by the same training providers. There are also specialist courses such as Tactical Medic, Wilderness Medic, Diver Medic, etc which also carry legitimate awards, approvals, and accreditations and may be more appropriate for particular tasks or working environments.

So which training provider should I use?

I am not going to tell anyone which training provider to use as there are too many variables to consider - cost, location, length of training, type of course, all classroom v part distance learning, with/without driving, remote medic / UK ambulance work, and many more.

The best advice that I can give is to research as many options as you can. Check out the awards, accreditations and approvals with the bodies involved, and then check out the bodies if you are not sure. Get advice and further information via forums and other online resources including Companies House if you want to go that far.


This is from a uk paramedic. seems the UK think that AREMT are a legitimate body.


----------



## fortsmithman

robbiemol said:


> when i contacted the college of paras in canada did they say that AREMT would be accepted!!



What province did you contact as each individual province is responsible for their own registration.


----------



## robbiemol

alberta and ontario.


----------



## fortsmithman

My understanding from ACoP in order to practice at emergency medical responder, emergency medical technician, or emergency medical technologist-paramedic you would still have to take the written and practical exam to get registered.  Also your EMS program would have to be accepted by ACoP.  Any other members here from Alberta and ACoP registered may be able to explain it more.


----------



## robbiemol

no you are right my training would be looked at and checked for the course content, clinical  hrs, skills practiced etc etc... and exams have to be completed but what my point is, bn on the register would give me a better chance when i apply that is my point, I have no problem doing exams and skills tests when applying for a job.

 when i say accepted AREMT, they recognize the body, i am not saying these people are offering me jobs just because i am on a register as you well know it takes a hell of a lot more to get a job as a medic then just been on a register, it just gives you a helping hand when applying for these kind of things just like NREMT will give you a helping hand in trying for your reg in Ireland or the UK. 

just to reply to mr brown about the 2000 hrs of clinicals for the students, how many of them hrs are as 3rd man where you are just watching? what way is college ran, how many days are the student in college and then on the road plus what are there skill set when they finish college as i see you have ils after the degree part?


----------



## Kthanid

robbiemol said:


> Well if AREMT does not fit into the same caliber as you say!! why is it accepted by the HCP in the UK through the international route for reg as a state reg'd paramedic!! Each case is done individually but it is accepted. does that mean that the HPC have lowered their standerds because some one is registered with AREMT!!



 'Accepted as a route' in this case usually means some credit is granted for a reciprocal study application.

Its not remotely close enough to get you working in the UK by itself. Serious training or UNI time must follow.

The list of courses accepted standalone by the HPC are here.

http://www.hpc-uk.org/education/programmes/

The AREMT is not one of them and ,can't even get you working in Australia.

Its basically what the aussies call a registered training provider, invented by a nice guy in 1994 who would like to see a national system(as we all would), but does not have anywhere near the clout to align all the states, who govern paramedics themselves. 

He runs some good courses, calling himself the 'Aussie registry'. Which there is nothing wrong with as he says, but by the same token these courses are still not good enough to ensure paramedic employment in any state.
Though they will provide some credit to the higher level courses needed for employment in Aus and the Uk.


----------



## Kthanid

And furthermore regards any credit I was referring to the EMT-P course the AREMT runs. Not the act of  'AREMT registration' itself.

That 'registration' is just membership with a non-government org. It can't authorise practice or licensure in its own country and so its very unlikely to have much weight in the HPC eyes.


----------



## IrlEMTP

*Just a note*

Just to add my two cents here. I am an Irish man myself and trained and worked for an EMT for 4 years and progressed to Paramedic and registered with the AREMT. The benefits that I have seen from being registered with them have been very positive for the international working environment. As they are the only INTERNATIONAL registry body, if it is that you wish to work abroad, they are the organization to register with.

I have been working for the past year with an international medical company working in Africa and the US.

I really object to people making comments about things they dont know about. Do your research and ask the appropriate people who have been through the courses and currently work with an AREMT reg. I don't know any of my AREMT colleagues who are not happy with their registration.


----------



## aremt2010

Hi again all....please email us for any updates...as there are many new acceptances,particularly in UAE/KSA etc....as we do NOT post all information....noted,we appreciate any positive comments from those who DO KNOW where AREMT stands globally.....keep up the good work....remember gents PROFESSIONALS dont use these places IF we are all working for the same EMS goals.....we also have new training wing ....South East Asia Pre-Hospital Emergency Care College..SEAPHECC
Regards
Ron GUI RMP (ISRMP)
Director


----------



## AUSEMT

so i just realized a few things:

1. not a single Australian on the forum has backed AREMT as a solid organisation so far... but that's completely besides the point.
To be perfectly  honest, judging any organisation, standard or body by the actions of one person, or by ones personal experience is completely ridiculous. it's all just anecdotal evidence, and frankly, there's enough of that in EMS already, we dont need anymore. 

rather lets take a look shall we?

as far as  can tell, AREMT provides a legitimate source of 'clout' we'll call it to anyone looking for an overseas job in/with an INTERNATIONAL location/ company. this means, wilderness med, remote med, mines, oil rigs, cruises, ships and expeditions. if you are going to go anywhere, the clearly have the most contacts and will impress international employers.

in saying that, having spoken to quite a few senior managers within NSW and QLD, the AREMT is regarded with disdain by the state services and a certificate or registration will give you nothing in terms of getting employed with a state service.
with a private company? yeh, probably will help.

but the thing that grinds my gears is that there IS a difference between Paramedics Australasia and AREMT. and that difference is threefold.

1. PA is a professional body, run by and for the paramedics who work for the State ambulance services, AREMT is run by one man, who has done a huge amount of work, but its a completely different field that hes in.

2. PA is an Australian group looking for an Aussie solution to the problem of a college - a royal college is the only way that paramedics will eventually be registered and that is going to be achieved through PA, not the AREMT.

3. this is the final and most important one to me; AREMT is a FOR_PROFIT organisation. it is run by one guy, who owns, directs and controls the organisation.

 It Is a Business!!!!! 

for gods sake, no serious national or international registry, college or licensing authority is a business, PA for e.g. is run by an elected board in each state who elect a national board of directors who change every 2? years and are acknowledged as the foremost professionals, most with Masters and PhD's in their field in the profession. PA is in negotiations with health departments!
AREMT is great, they do really good stuff and they get offshore work for a lot of people, but they're NOT a registry - by that definition of the word.


yup, ok rant over, im done.
cheers yall


----------



## the_negro_puppy

I have never even heard of AREMT. Ever.


----------

